# Preventing Padauk from darkening with age?



## yellowtruck75 (Jan 1, 2010)

I am looking for a way to keep the red color of padauk. I want to be able to prevent the wood from darkening over time. Is this possible?


----------



## jusfine (May 22, 2010)

I have not been able to keep it from turning a beautiful brown color… good luck!

Only thing I would imagine may work would be a UV inhibitor finish, as it seems the brighter the area, the quicker it darkens.


----------



## CharlieM1958 (Nov 7, 2006)

I can tell you for sure that UV is the culprit. I have several items made with padauk that get no sunlight at all, and they are just as bright red as the day they were made.


----------



## croessler (Jun 22, 2007)

Like Randy and Charlie said; only a combination of a UV inhibitor and less sunlight will help you.


----------



## yellowtruck75 (Jan 1, 2010)

What type of finish has a UV inhibitor in it?


----------



## jevarn71 (Sep 30, 2009)

Epifanes clear varnish #CV1000: http://www.defender.com/product.jsp?path=-1|10918|296162|10952|311505&id=12909


----------



## richgreer (Dec 25, 2009)

You can slow down the fading of the color, but you cannot stop it - - - At least I cannot. I have essentially stopped using padauk and purpleheart for this reason. If you want a colorful wood that will not fade, I recommend bloodwood (a.k.a. cardinal wood).


----------



## bluepaulsky (Aug 15, 2011)

i also purchased some Andaman padauk, it`s meant to be rare the supplier i got it from said it won`t go darker with age it will just go a deeper red it will be back and sides of a classical guitar.is what they say is it true


----------

